# HELP! Need Names, and Identification for Two Females!!!!!



## GoldenGemini (May 13, 2017)

So I have these 2 females, No idea what they are, I'm planning to breed them, and they Need names! I don't have any idea of what to call them, easy names please!


----------



## ReticentTeacup (May 7, 2017)

Are these pet store females you plan to breed?


----------



## Platy lover (Aug 25, 2016)

Rose
Phoenix
Coal
Ruby
Obi
Void
Stellar
Stella
Midnight
Dusk
Queen
Alice
Kara
Sunset
Thorn
Luna(ones dark like nighttime)
seol(and ones red like the sun)
Flamingo
Mango
Stark
Ochid
Falcon
Cardinal
Poppy
Cress
Tide
Motor
Nightingale
Lila
Raven
Rook 
Valentine
Bow
Pomegranate 
Plum
Fir
Sekoya


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

they look to be ordinary red and purple veiltail females. They might be halfmoon or delta but from the pictures they look like common veiltails.

What would be your goal in breeding them?


----------



## GoldenGemini (May 13, 2017)

Thanks, my goal in breeding them is to get started breeding, these are the first Bettas I'm attempting to breed, I like Ruby and Rose as names, thanks


----------



## GoldenGemini (May 13, 2017)

ReticentTeacup said:


> Are these pet store females you plan to breed?


Yea these are the ones I'm gonna breed, I've introduced them to the male, that's why you see breeding bars on one


----------



## ReticentTeacup (May 7, 2017)

Do you already have people and pet stores that will take the babies? Are you going to cull them all? I can almost guarantee you that no one will pay for a "mutt" betta that they could get at the pet store for a few bucks, let alone for that fish _with shipping_.

Breeding bettas is a lot of work, expensive, and not worth it unless you are breeding show-quality or close to show-quality bettas from experienced breeders (which you'll see for about $45 minimum, often over $100). You will end up a few hundred dollars poorer (if you're lucky) and with 20-500 babies that nobody wants.


----------



## GoldenGemini (May 13, 2017)

Teacup, this would be my first time breeding, and i would not keep them all, I already have a few people I can give them too, i am not trying to make a profit, this is for fun, also if you don't have anything nice to say, please don't say it at all, and im not planning to ship them, plus i'm only going to let the strong ones survive.


----------



## ReticentTeacup (May 7, 2017)

If you only want people to tell you things that are nice and comfortable, this is not the place for you. We are all focused on learning and teaching about keeping bettas here, even if that means occasionally criticizing, reprimanding, or correcting people.

You have made plans to breed and, from another thread, already begun introducing the fish without understanding the steps to breeding bettas or caring for the fry. You might produce fry and they might live, but you are setting yourself up for failure and a lot of wasted time and effort.

If you have not found a pet store to take the fry you produce, you might very possibly have to cull several hundred fry. This doesn't mean you let the weak ones waste away and die. It means you end their lives yourself, as painlessly as possible. I recommend looking into this and preparing yourself for it well before you consider breeding.


----------



## GoldenGemini (May 13, 2017)

Okay then since everyone is putting me down about breeding them, I wont. Thanks everyone for being so helpful and supporting! I guess I wont breed bettas


----------



## Phoenix777 (May 14, 2017)

GoldenGemini said:


> Okay then since everyone is putting me down about breeding them, I wont. Thanks everyone for being so helpful and supporting! I guess I wont breed bettas


Hi Gemini. They weren't trying to put you down, they were just trying to help prevent unnecessary suffering and deaths. I know it's hard to refrain from breeding bettas and doing fun experiments but we should always put their lives first before our fun and pleasure. And like people here already said you will likely have a LOT of baby bettas and no place to keep them or give them to. I wish you the best if you decide to go through with it but I hope you reconsider.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

You can definitely look into breeding! Just look for a pair that compliments each other. You want to help the betta splendid breed not hurt it.


----------



## Tardigrade (Apr 17, 2017)

I will say it's a good idea. Breeding bettas is a good learning experience. You can have genetics class and learning how to raise babies. Feeding baby bettas involves timely dispensing of bbs and gentle water changes. Only a person who is responsible can take care of baby bettas! 

I personally bred pet store bettas for baby bettas and not doing it for profit. My husband and I just like baby animals. We also had baby birds and wish we could have kittens, but our only spoiled cat is spayed. We were willing to have all babies at our home. There are only 6 survivors, which is actually better. One is very much deformed, but we take special care of him.

It is all what you have patience and time for and not expecting to get rich.


----------



## ReticentTeacup (May 7, 2017)

If you fully understand all the steps to breeding and caring for the fry, and if you have the means to care for up to 100+ fry, then go for it.


----------



## GoldenGemini (May 13, 2017)

Tardigrade said:


> I will say it's a good idea. Breeding bettas is a good learning experience. You can have genetics class and learning how to raise babies. Feeding baby bettas involves timely dispensing of bbs and gentle water changes. Only a person who is responsible can take care of baby bettas!
> 
> I personally bred pet store bettas for baby bettas and not doing it for profit. My husband and I just like baby animals. We also had baby birds and wish we could have kittens, but our only spoiled cat is spayed. We were willing to have all babies at our home. There are only 6 survivors, which is actually better. One is very much deformed, but we take special care of him.
> 
> It is all what you have patience and time for and not expecting to get rich.


Thank you, I really just want to breed Bettas for fun, I'm hopefully going to pair two of my Bettas up, I have one Rose Petal Betta, and one veiltail, and two veiltail females, I'm not expecting to make a business out of this at all,


----------



## Tardigrade (Apr 17, 2017)

Great! You might want to start setting up a grow out tub now to get it cycled for the babies. I highly recommend a sponge filter. I rigged a diy sponge filter. I just rubberbanded/zip tied some filter floss to end of a piece airline tubing connected to my air pump. Then filter floss end in my tank. 
Let us know how it goes!


----------



## cutesybettas (Dec 5, 2016)

I know this has been mentioned a few times, but really, if you don't have people willing to buy the fry, it's not a good idea to breed. You'll end up 100s of unwanted babies. Because they're bettas, you'll have to house the males separately. So that's about 50 give or take jars that will have to be cleaned daily. It's also takes lots of time and money to breed them successfully. So please, really think about whether you can really provide the best quality of life for fish you bring into the world!


----------



## Tardigrade (Apr 17, 2017)

Maybe I am more relaxed, but I don't see why it's a big deal. 

It's not always that there will be 100's of fry, at least 50 males, etc. sometimes there are no males. Sometimes there are no fry!!! Why the stress? I had mollies give birth to 5 babies sometimes! I was told 200+. On top of that, they get eaten sometimes. Sometimes there were no survivors.

To me breeding fish is like get to that bridge when you cross it. There are lots if steps to breeding. It's not like put the pair together then Bam! Male fry have to be separated. It takes at least 1/4 of the year for babies to grow to maturity. Add to that, there are easy housing options. 

AmI missing something? I don't see the big deal, except that it is a lot if effort, but it's good learning!


----------



## ReticentTeacup (May 7, 2017)

It is foolish to breed any animal without being prepared for the amount of young they may produce. If you breed mollies or bettas and end up with less than 50 babies you are in the minority.


----------



## NyanRose (Oct 19, 2016)

Golden they all mean well. There are a lot of experienced betta breeders here who are an amazing resource and do it far more often. Simply reading online or watching videos doesn't really have the same effect as those with years of experience doing this. I once thought it might be interesting to breed bettas, but changed my mind because it can be dangerous to the fish, and they have large spawns and I don't feel confident I could rehome all of the babies that lived. They don't mean to discourage you or be mean, they simply want what's best for the fish. Most store bought fish are random with what you get, and there is an art at choosing betta partners to get babies you can be proud of. 

Maybe opening up a conversation with some of them can help you ^^ and if you really do want to try breeding, they could possibly help you try and pick out good potential partners. They really are very nice here, please don't feel discouraged or that you are being put down or unwelcomed. They periodically have politely advised me on things I didn't necessarily ask for, but I appreciate their years of experience and advice.


----------



## Tardigrade (Apr 17, 2017)

NyanRose made good point of talking to betta breeders. There is probably a gold mine of info there. 

Otherwise, I see this as an issue of DO NOT CROSS for some reason everywhere I am on internet instead of persuading people to go experience and pointing in the right direction for info. Nicely, and not jabbing.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

In every animal there are backyard breeders and there are breeders who strive to produce the best and healthiest they can. 

So, as a breeder, you decide if you want to experiment with animals or you want to improve them. If you want to, IMO, selfishly breed for s..ts and giggles and aren't concerned about the health of the parents or the spawn then feel free. But don't expect kudos from those of us who believe in providing the *best* in Betta care and don't condone breeding "just because." If you want to improve the breed then you research and learn *beforehand* and people on this forum will bend over backwards to help. 

FWIW, it is my understanding that small spawns, like small litters in large dogs, are often the lack of conditioning of the parents. Betta should be feed frozen and live food for two or three weeks before a spawn is attempted. Knowledgeable, ethical breeders of any species will tell you conditioning the parents is the most important step.

Oh, and before I forget, "Rose Petal" is not a recognized Betta caudal type. It is a marketing ploy. Get your boy to flare so you can better ascertain his type.


----------



## Tardigrade (Apr 17, 2017)

Thanks for clarifying what you all deem acceptable. So would you say breeding pet store bettas is always a no (for improving certain traits)?


----------



## ReticentTeacup (May 7, 2017)

Tardigrade said:


> Thanks for clarifying what you all deem acceptable. So would you say breeding pet store bettas is always a no (for improving certain traits)?


Almost always a no.


----------



## GoldenGemini (May 13, 2017)

I would also like to say I have successfully breed killifish, these are just my first Bettas, and I'm pretty positive he is a rose tail, I have 3 tanks, 2 for my Bettas, and one set aside for breeding already, I have cycled that tank


----------



## ReticentTeacup (May 7, 2017)

That looks like fin biting with possible fin rot.


----------



## bluebutterfly123 (Feb 23, 2017)

GoldenGemini said:


> Okay then since everyone is putting me down about breeding them, I wont. Thanks everyone for being so helpful and supporting! I guess I wont breed bettas


I don't think everyone is putting you down.. They are trying to give you helpful information.. Bettas aren't like most other fish, that the babies and parents can all live happily in one tank... They all need to be separated into their own tank... They all need to be closely monitored when together.. 

When I first got my first betta I was thinking maybe I should try breeding them too... But then I read through all the information on this forum, and decided:
A) I don't have that much time on my hands lol
B) I Don't have the tanks for all those fish (male, female, fry, and a tank for EVERY STRONG betta that survived..) 
C)WHY? Its expensive...... as the first post above said.. Unless you have some very rare and amazing show quality bettas, which cost a lot... Why breed them? 

It a huge responsibility.. A lot more than other fish breeding.. If you still feel you want to try it.. No one's stopping you.. Just try to get as much information as possible before you start... 


Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## GoldenGemini (May 13, 2017)

Sorry that's a really bad picture, it is Definitely not finrot, I got him like that and the tail has stayed more or less the same, I have never seen him bite his tail. He has red fins with black ruffle at the bottom


----------



## ReticentTeacup (May 7, 2017)

This is a rosetail. Keep in mind that rosetails are not officially recognized by a lot of breeders. From what I understand, rosetail is a result of longer rays and is considered a fault by some.

Your betta's fins look like they are recovering from something, like rot or biting. You'll notice his fins are not ruffled but more jagged.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I don't know if it's been brought up already, but your females look quite thick. Males can have difficulty successfully wrapping with larger females, so it's something to consider when selecting potential breeding partners. 

Personally, I would be leery using a rosetail betta as breeding stock, as their offspring may suffer from scale, fin, and (I believe spinal), deformities, and this can be very difficult to breed away from. Affected fish are often less robust and have a shortened life expectancy.


----------



## GoldenGemini (May 13, 2017)

Okay, Im kinda starting to question breeding, He has ripped his fins, possibly on a piece of wood thats in his tank? I also have a another male, a veiltail, he is still quite young though, maybe 3-4 months old?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

The main problem with breeding VTs, is that they are simply not a desirable tail type. If you had a large spawn (admittedly most first-time breeders tend to have quite high losses), it may prove very difficult to move fish on, even if you are giving them away. Especially, if the fish produced are of average pet store quality and are a common colour such as red or blue. 

When I breed fish, it's not just a matter of hustling them out of my fish room as soon as they hit a saleable size. I like to ensure they go to homes where they will be cared for in an appropriate manner. I don't see the point in investing months of blood, sweat, and tears, only for my fish to find themselves in a dirty, unheated bowl. 

This is why I feel it's important to produce healthy, high-quality (doesn't necessarily mean show quality) fish that will be sought after by knowledgeable hobbyists whether as pets or future breeding stock. 

Do you have any photos of your VT male? If he's only young, he may also have difficulties in wrapping your larger female/s.


----------



## GoldenGemini (May 13, 2017)

LittleBettaFish said:


> The main problem with breeding VTs, is that they are simply not a desirable tail type. If you had a large spawn (admittedly most first-time breeders tend to have quite high losses), it may prove very difficult to move fish on, even if you are giving them away. Especially, if the fish produced are of average pet store quality and are a common colour such as red or blue.
> 
> When I breed fish, it's not just a matter of hustling them out of my fish room as soon as they hit a saleable size. I like to ensure they go to homes where they will be cared for in an appropriate manner. I don't see the point in investing months of blood, sweat, and tears, only for my fish to find themselves in a dirty, unheated bowl.
> 
> ...


Yea, I do, hes quite gorgeous, Here is a picture of him flaring, the female, at the time when they shared the 10 gallon, is photobombing, but you can see her relative size to him, Now he has the 10 gallon all to himself, courtesy to him keep jumping over the divider and getting his fins shredded.


----------



## GoldenGemini (May 13, 2017)

Tardigrade said:


> Great! You might want to start setting up a grow out tub now to get it cycled for the babies. I highly recommend a sponge filter. I rigged a diy sponge filter. I just rubberbanded/zip tied some filter floss to end of a piece airline tubing connected to my air pump. Then filter floss end in my tank.
> Let us know how it goes!


In prior to me even thinking about breeding, I set up a 5 gallon for breeding purposes. It has cycled and has an actual sponge filter, all my tanks (I have 3 of them) have a sponge filter, Im currenty transitioning my 10 gallon to a different filter because my cat keeps biting a hole in the tubing.


----------



## ReticentTeacup (May 7, 2017)

Your veiltail, while pretty, is a very common blue. It will be difficult to find homes for veiltail fry of common colors.


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

LBF and Reticent got a point. Nothing wrong with VT. But they are nice but not as popular as they used to be. When I see "rehoming" "free betta" ads on craigslist, they are usually VT or CT. Most of them are common colors; red, blue or pink. Sometimes the ads stay up for months...


----------

